# Foiled Italian Green Beans



## Ol-blue (Jul 25, 2007)

You can make individual pouches or one big pouch. You may have to adjust the time for cooking. My son likes to sprinkle fresh grated Parmesan cheese over his beans. Don't be shy with the garlic.
Enjoy! Debbie

Foiled Italian Green Beans







GREEN BEANS; Fresh.
ZESTY ITALIAN SALAD DRESSING MIX; Or Plain Italian.
ONION; Chopped, To Taste.
GARLIC; Minced, To Taste.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
_____ 
Snap green beans to desired length.
Place beans on sheet of heavy duty foil.
Sprinkle chopped onions and garlic over beans.
Season beans with salt and pepper to taste.
Drizzle a little Italian dressing over beans; you don't need a lot.
Fold foil over and seal edges to form packet.
Place on BBQ grill and cook over low heat for about 20 minutes or until tender crisp.
_____


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

Curses, the beans have been foiled again!  

Actually, this is perfect timing since I’m planning on snap beans tonight. I’ll be using this recipe. Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 25, 2007)

LoL... You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the sound of your Italian I will fix soon
Dave Hutchins
Grand Junction Colorado


----------



## Toots (Jul 26, 2007)

This sounds great - I like it and I'm going to try it - thanks for posting!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 27, 2007)

You are welcome... Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2007)

_We sure did, had them for dinner last night instead of broccoli and none were left!  Wonderful and a keeper._
_kadesma _


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you liked the recipe. I think the best part is that you don't have a dish to wash.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I will try this on my next camping trip.   Always looking for ways to do veggies.  Thanks


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 27, 2007)

Great! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 28, 2007)

I have done this method of cooking for all the vegatables that I love. With some, including green beans, I use flavored feta cheese crumbles to add a unique twist to the flavors.


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Ol-Blue, I made this last night.  It was a big hit.  Soooo easy too.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas Renee. I love the feta cheese for a twist. Debbie
 
You are welcome KitchenSally. Thanks for taking the time to let me know. Debbie


----------

